# Foul Weather Warning Next 48 Hours



## Pauljenny (Sep 18, 2020)

Just received notification on the local authority news flash.
High winds and rainstorms for all Portugal and much of  of Spain.
Take care, on exposed roads.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 18, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Just received notification on the local authority news flash.
> High winds and rainstorms for all Portugal and much of  of Spain.
> Take care, on exposed roads.



Then you'd better get out in the yard with a bar of soap and a back scrubber and await your annual, Paul


----------



## kenspain (Sep 18, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Just received notification on the local authority news flash.
> High winds and rainstorms for all Portugal and much of  of Spain.
> Take care, on exposed roads.


We have the same here raining first thing and very warm when we get that its   a sign that the winter storms are on there way


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 18, 2020)

You will be able to turn your smug filter off for a couple of days


----------



## SHABBINS (Sep 18, 2020)

Just watched a windsurfer fail to launch into a 25mph headwind.




Fed up look after 10 minutes.
Why not just come back tomorrow when it’s all sunny and calm again?


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 18, 2020)

Interestingly..
They've downgraded the threat on my weather forecast site.. Sounds like a Boris U Turn..!
Tomorrow and Sunday are now expected to be calm and sunny, in The Algarve..
Don't know about the rest of the Peninsula.
We shall see.
It's a long time since we last had 3 meals indoors.


----------



## n brown (Sep 18, 2020)

g/son's up the north west, jammy little get's in a posh rented villa with some mates , 6 euros a night . says the weather's getting ''interesting''


----------



## BGT180 (Sep 18, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Just received notification on the local authority news flash.
> High winds and rainstorms for all Portugal and much of  of Spain.
> Take care, on exposed roads.


Horrendous heavy thunderstorm here in Valencia - hailstones and torrential rain for a while.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 18, 2020)

Foul weather,does that mean it will be raining cats  and pigeons.


----------



## n brown (Sep 18, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Foul weather,does that mean it will be raining cats  and pigeons.


could mean it's raining chickens ,and becoming a bit plucking unpheasant


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 18, 2020)

We've got all the Veluxes and windows open, it's definitely turned warm and sticky..
I might have to take the trakkie bottoms  and long sleeved top off
Dare we go and sit outside ?
Still angry clouds about.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 19, 2020)

No sure what it's doing as not full daylight yet.

Can see faint light, some scattered clouds and it's calm and dry, so that's a reasonable start.


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 19, 2020)

Calm bright and warm start to the day here at Mikkis.
So windy yesterday, had to wind the awning in, but the wind was so warm it was a legal requirement to be out in it, fabulous! Think today will follow along similar lines.


----------



## BGT180 (Sep 19, 2020)

Beautiful but windy day , just taken the awning in. Clear blue sky and all rain from yesterday which flooded pitches has gone . Alexa , however, tells me that there’s a 51% chance of a thunderstorm at 5 pm with 10 mls of rain - what does she know?

Ps :no sign of rain at 10 pm


----------

